# The BMW Art Car Book from the BMW Group and Hatje Cantz



## naa3e5 (Jan 20, 2014)

Looks cool, shipping is as expensive as the book, any US distributors if the book?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

You can get it from Amazon.com for $35.77

http://www.amazon.com/BMW-Art-Cars-Iria-Candela/dp/3775733450/

Tim


----------



## naa3e5 (Jan 20, 2014)

tim330i said:


> You can get it from Amazon.com for $35.77
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BMW-Art-Cars-Iria-Candela/dp/3775733450/
> 
> Tim


Thanks! On order!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

